# Is Cetaphil Safe for Bath Time?



## eener1974 (Feb 9, 2011)

Our Spike is in desperate need of a bath - he is a messy one and for some reason hasno problem sleeping in his own messes! I don't have a problem going out to buy some Aveeno, as many have recommended, but was wondering if the Cetaphil Gently Skin Cleaner is safe for him? Here are the listed ingredients: Water, Cetyl Alcohol, Propylene Glycol, Sodium Lauryl Sulfate, Stearyl Alcohol, Methylparaben, Propylparaben, Butylparaben.

If anyone has any thoughts, it is much appreciated.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I wouldn't recommend it because I feel like Cetaphil removes all of the skin's natural oils, which would be bad for your hedgie. Best bet is to go with Avenoo unscented body wash.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm with susanap...I have uber-oily skin and used a 'gentle' Cetaphil and it dried out my skin like crazy.

I use Aveeno Baby Wash...the unscented...not cheap but you only need to use a teeny, tiny bit.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I agree with the other post as well. There is a lot of alcohol in the product and Sodium Lauryl Sulfate can be drying too. A nice alternative is regular Oatmeal. You can put it in a pantyhose or sock and let it soak in the water, when you squeeze it will turn the water milky and work really good for cleaning


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Hedgieonboard said:


> I agree with the other post as well. There is a lot of alcohol in the product and Sodium Lauryl Sulfate can be drying too. A nice alternative is regular Oatmeal. You can put it in a pantyhose or sock and let it soak in the water, when you squeeze it will turn the water milky and work really good for cleaning


...and way cheaper, too...why didn't *I* think of that??


----------



## eener1974 (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback and suggestion. I've already spent a little fortune on Spike...what's another $5-$6 on Aveeno, right? Thanks, again!


----------

